# STREET STARS DVD



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

NEW TOPIC FOR THE NEW VIDEO :biggrin: , NO DRAMA PLEASE, WELL MAYBE JUST A LIL BIT, IT IS LAY IT LOW. :biggrin: 

THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO SUPPORT STREET STARS DVD FROM WASHINGTON THROUGH CALIFORNIA TO ARIZONA. IT IS REALLY APRECIATED. THANKS TO JOHNNY MEDINA-STREET STARS-ARIZONA, THIS VIDEO IS FOR YOU DOG, WITH OUT YOUR MOTIVATION THERE MAY HAVE NEVER BEEN ANOTHER DVD FROM ME, I OWE IT ALL TO YOU BROTHER. THANKS TO JOHN KURITZ FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND TYSON COLEMAN, WE MAKE A GREAT TEAM.

HERES THE INTRO CLIP
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaQUGpxOtaY


20$ MONEY ORDERS CAN BE SENT TO
619 S. 1ST ST
SELAH,WA
98942

THANKS AGAIN, BIG NICK GARCIA STREET STARS DVD 509-728-3946


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

NO SHOUTOUT TO RIDERCHRONICLES?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

so how long will it take to get here. Ima run and drop my feria off tonight :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 14 2006, 01:05 PM~5966281
> *so how long will it take to get here. Ima run and drop my feria off tonight :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ill let you know when the money order gets hereand send it out that day, so that long times two :biggrin: thanks....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 01:09 PM~5966313
> *ill let you know when the money order gets hereand send it out that day, so that long times two :biggrin: thanks....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 is this vol 2 or what or 3 or 4?????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 14 2006, 01:54 PM~5966656
> *:0  :0  :0  is this vol 2 or what or 3 or 4?????
> *


#3, "CHANGE THE GAME" :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 01:58 PM~5966674
> *#3, "CHANGE THE GAME"  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: is your shit better than that fucken lil bitches licks n tricks :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 14 2006, 01:59 PM~5966682
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  is your shit better than that fucken lil bitches licks n tricks :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


WOWA, :0 I WOULDNT KNOW I HAVNT SEEN HIS VIDEOS, BUT I MET HIM A FEW TIMES HE SEEMS COOL TOO ME :biggrin: BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL THING LOL :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 02:02 PM~5966699
> *WOWA, :0  I WOULDNT KNOW I HAVNT SEEN HIS VIDEOS, BUT I MET HIM A FEW TIMES HE SEEMS COOL TOO ME :biggrin:  BUT IT SOUNDS LIKE A PERSONAL THING LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: yeah he's in it for the money not the love of lo-lo's :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry: what a bitch ass ***** :angry: :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

ive seen the 1 and 2...both nice videos...im sure this one is cool too...post some pics homie.


----------



## mhiggy911 (Jul 6, 2005)

i have seen some of this video and it is the best video i have seen, great job nick keep it up


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Aug 14 2006, 05:59 PM~5967772
> *ive seen the 1 and 2...both nice videos...im sure this one is cool too...post some pics homie.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

silly wabbit dicks r 4 chicks!


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TTT!* Can't wait till Johnny gets his copies in... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 14 2006, 07:38 PM~5968957
> *TTT! Can't wait till Johnny gets his copies in... :biggrin:
> *



STREET STARS DVDS WILL BE IN THE STREETS OF PHEONIX THIS SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

No Paypal?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Aug 14 2006, 04:59 PM~5967772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks..... pics and paypal comming up asap..... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 10:39 AM~5972497
> *thanks..... pics and paypal comming up asap..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 tight big homie. Ima send it via paypal


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 15 2006, 10:44 AM~5972538
> *:0  :0  :0  tight big homie. Ima send it via paypal
> *


thanks it should be up tommarow, by thursday at the most.....


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 10:52 AM~5972602
> *thanks it should be up tommarow, by thursday at the most.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 GANGSTA :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

wheres my copy :angry:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 11:01 AM~5972672
> *wheres my copy  :angry:
> *


 :uh: weres my sweater :biggrin: i went to the post office already today yours goes out tommarow :thumbsup: imma call you later, anser the phone big bro..


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 15 2006, 12:10 PM~5972741
> *:uh: weres my sweater :biggrin:  i went to the post office already today yours goes out tommarow :thumbsup:  imma call you later, anser the phone big bro..
> *


YOU DONT HAVE MY ADDRESS MENSO,,,,,,,,,AND YOUR SWEATER WAS THROWN AWAY WITH YOU R DIRTY SOCKS AND BOXERS YOU HAD LEFT AT THE OLD PAD :cheesy:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 11:31 AM~5972872
> *YOU DONT HAVE MY ADDRESS MENSO,,,,,,,,,AND YOUR SWEATER WAS THROWN AWAY WITH YOU R  DIRTY SOCKS AND BOXERS YOU HAD LEFT AT THE OLD PAD :cheesy:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 15 2006, 11:31 AM~5972872
> *YOU DONT HAVE MY ADDRESS MENSO,,,,,,,,,AND YOUR SWEATER WAS THROWN AWAY WITH YOU R  DIRTY SOCKS AND BOXERS YOU HAD LEFT AT THE OLD PAD :cheesy:
> *




:uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 09:48 PM~5969466
> *STREET STARS DVDS WILL BE IN THE STREETS OF PHOENIX THIS SATURDAY :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 16 2006, 10:20 AM~5980129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 more pics of that bitch PLEASE :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

ok paypal is ready :biggrin: 

*[email protected]*

dvds are $20 shipping included

pakage deal is #2 & #3 for 30$, this pakage deal will be available to ship on monday 8-21-06

pm me or email me your order after to have sent the paypal money


THANKS.....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Sup Arizona Riderz...I will have the NEW VLM 4 by Friday afternoon for sale!!! Please call me @ 602-760-6969!! Remember package deals are available for 3 & 4 @ only 30.00!!! The new vlm 4 is $20.00. Hit me up at any time....you can also paypal me at 
[email protected]!

Please give me a call if you paypal and I will promptly ship!!!
*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 01:26 PM~5965987
> *NEW TOPIC FOR THE NEW VIDEO :biggrin: , NO DRAMA PLEASE, WELL MAYBE JUST A LIL BIT, IT IS LAY IT LOW. :biggrin:
> 
> THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO SUPPORT STREET STARS DVD FROM WASHINGTON THROUGH CALIFORNIA TO ARIZONA. IT IS REALLY APRECIATED. THANKS TO JOHNNY MEDINA-STREET STARS-ARIZONA, THIS VIDEO IS FOR YOU DOG, WITH OUT YOUR MOTIVATION THERE MAY HAVE NEVER BEEN ANOTHER DVD FROM ME, I OWE IT ALL TO YOU BROTHER. THANKS TO JOHN KURITZ FOR ALL YOUR HELP AND TYSON COLEMAN, WE MAKE A GREAT TEAM.
> ...


Me and you Nick!!! This is just the beginning!! STREETSTARS is here to stay and truly changing the game. As a whole we both know that a lot of heart and headaches went in to the production of this dvd!! The end product will speak for itself!! True lowriders documenting true lowriders...we have and roll our cars!!

Its my honor to be part of the STREETSTARS vision. Without your support and trust this wouldnt have been possible bro...Respect to you always.


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

I need to get a copy :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Aug 17 2006, 03:00 PM~5988528
> * I need to get a copy :biggrin:
> *


PM ME OR NICK AND WELL GET YOU A COPY RIGHT AWAY....

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

PICS FROM DA VIDEO :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

that video intro has my old caddy on the end  does he try to hop it its the yellow one


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by true rider_@Aug 17 2006, 08:43 PM~5991277
> *that video intro has my old caddy on the end  does he try to hop it its the yellow one
> *


NO HOPPING JUST RIDING :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadillacvato (May 20, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*BRING LOWRIDING BACK TO THE STREETS!*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HIT THE STREETS!*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Whats going down Nick?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*ITS NEVER TOO NICE, CHROME & GOLD UNDERCARIGE ON THE FREEWAY!*


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 17 2006, 11:34 PM~5992213
> *Whats going down Nick?
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMEBOY, LETS CRUISE THE 59 THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 18 2006, 01:39 AM~5992232
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW HOMEBOY, LETS CRUISE THE 59 THIS WEEKEND
> *


Maybe in 2025


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

DAMN that shit looks tight as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT! FOR A BADASS DVD... MATTER OF FACT I'MA WAKE JOHNNY UP RIGHT NOW... GOTTA GET ME A COPY :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
T he video looks badass Nick!

T

T


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*THE DVD'S HAVE ARRIVED IN PHOENIX... * :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Aug 19 2006, 01:05 PM~6001098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Shit i'm watching it right now, one of the best STREET videos since the old Hogg tapes :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SouthCentralTrueBlue_@Aug 20 2006, 12:01 AM~6003807
> *Shit i'm watching it right now, one of the best STREET videos since the old Hogg tapes :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WOW, THATS THE DIRECTION STREET STARS DVD IS HEADED, YOUNG HOGG TAPES 1-10 IS WHAT TOUGH ME HOW TO LOWRIDE, THATS A GREAT COMPLIMENT, THANKS, WERE TRYING OUR BEST....


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to StreetStars


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

Damn.. TIGHT trailer!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

WHERE'S MINE HOMIE?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Hey man is that $20 shipped for these?

If so im gonna grab myself one when i get paid next friday .. Been spending too much lately on ebay :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Aug 20 2006, 01:44 AM~6004030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes thats shipping included thanks


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

VIDEO IS OFF THE HOOK PROBABLY THE BEST VIDEO OUT IN O6


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Aug 20 2006, 06:07 PM~6006500
> *VIDEO IS OFF THE HOOK PROBABLY THE BEST VIDEO OUT IN O6
> *



* X2* :biggrin:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

WHO AND WHERE IN PHOENIX ARIZONA DO I HAVE TO GO/TALK TO TO GET MY VIDEO TONIGHT??......PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE THE INFO....THANKS


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 94sikdeville602_@Aug 20 2006, 07:23 PM~6006915
> *WHO AND WHERE IN PHOENIX ARIZONA DO I HAVE TO GO/TALK TO TO GET MY VIDEO TONIGHT??......PLEASE PM ME IF YOU HAVE THE INFO....THANKS
> *



GET AT JOHNNY.. CHECK YOUR PM HOMIE..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain+Aug 20 2006, 05:07 PM~6006500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS IM GLAD OUR HARD EFFORTS PAID OFF, FINALLY SOMETHING THE NW AND PHX AGREE ON, LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*HERES ANOTHER CLIP FROM THE VIDEO, DONT MIND THE QUALITY I HAD TO COMPRESS THE CLIP FOR THE NET, THIS CLIP IS FROM THE SUPER SAN DIEGO INDOOR CAR SHOW CONTACT INFO FOR THAT SHOW IS 619-829-9097, THIS YEARS SHOW IS SEPT 3RD, ME AND JOHNNY WILL BE THERE COME SEE US AT THE BOOTH, PEACE...* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Cyxg5yujao


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

can't wait to see the new video!


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Nick and Johnny!! Just want to give you guys props on the video!!! Great job!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I AM NOT THAT DRAMATIC!!!!!!!!!

cough....bullshit!!!..cough cough!


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

sent money thru pay-pal hope to see it in the mail soon :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

WHERE THE HOP CLIPS NICK??????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by low707cutt+Aug 22 2006, 10:52 AM~6017919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm, soon maybe  cant show you everything :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLE (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 22 2006, 01:02 PM~6017958
> *WHERE THE HOP CLIPS NICK??????
> *



Just buy the damn video


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLE_@Aug 22 2006, 12:43 PM~6018625
> *Just buy the damn video
> *


 :uh: :uh: STFU PUTO AND DONT EVER TRY TO TELL ME WHAT TO DO PENDEJO :angry: :angry:


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

sent PM


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

hey nick watched the video last nite, all i got to say is if u havent got it yet get it.. best one so far.. thanks again homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

BAD ASS VIDEO!!!

GREAT JOB NICK AND JOHNNIE!!!

Uh can I order the next one now? :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Playboy206 (May 18, 2006)

WASSUP BIG NICK I SAW U AT THE SEATTLE SHOW LAST WEEKEND I WAS IN THE TAHOE WHEN U WERE SHOWIN US THE "HIDDEN FOOTAGE :biggrin: " ON THE DVD uffin: GOOD FOOTAGE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy+Aug 22 2006, 04:23 PM~6020168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the footage was hidden, but the bitches body parts were way out in the open huh :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*ATT: DISTRIBUTORS, TEXT ME OR PM ME BACK FOR FIRST TIME DISTRIBUTOR DEALS :biggrin: *


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Put it in my cadi 2days ago still aint took it out Good shit Nick! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 23 2006, 10:43 AM~6025143
> *Put it in my cadi 2days ago still aint took it out Good shit Nick! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks, and were already working on the next one :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TTT!!* :biggrin:


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Nick! This video is the shit  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Aug 23 2006, 06:21 PM~6028741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BROTHA


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

THE CLIP IS DOPE!! SEE YOU IN SD!!!

VIDEO JOE


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 360 LOW VIDEOS_@Aug 24 2006, 10:30 AM~6033339
> *THE CLIP IS DOPE!!   SEE YOU IN  SD!!!
> 
> VIDEO JOE
> *



WHAT THEY GONNA THINK WHEN STREETSTARS AND 360LOW CONNECT :0 :biggrin: 
GET THAT VIDEO DONE JOE, I NEED NEW SHIT FOR MY EXCURSION :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

just got the shippment down at West Side customs (503)844-9862 good video nick way to give love to the northwest.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woodside_@Aug 25 2006, 10:26 AM~6041865
> *just got the shippment down at West Side customs (503)844-9862 good video nick way to give love to the northwest.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove (Apr 29, 2003)

just got mine today BRO....Thanks I owe you...maybe ill c u in Vegas? Tyte azz Video...keep it up! Hit me up we can do biz!


----------



## lowcosTony (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Nick! Good lookin out for LOWCOS C.C. Cant wait till you come back to film i am always down to ride for STREETSTARS!!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

loved it.. some parts i noticed, seemed choppy like the images or frames per second was decreased. not sure.. but yeah still a hot dvd..


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice vid Nick.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

VIDEO WAS FUCKEN BAD ASS,,,,,,LOVED IT,,,,,,,,,KEEP IT UP NICK  :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION+Aug 25 2006, 10:31 PM~6046299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THIS WEEKEND BIG BROTHA......


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

HEY!!!!!!!! :angry: 
WHERE'S MY DVD??? AFTER ALL I DID LET YOU SLEEP ON MY COUCH *****!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 28 2006, 05:26 PM~6061860
> *HEY!!!!!!!!  :angry:
> WHERE'S MY DVD???  AFTER ALL I DID LET YOU SLEEP ON MY COUCH *****!!! :biggrin:
> *



I ALREADY TOLD YOU "BIG MOMMA" :biggrin: PM ME YOUR ADDY AND ILL HOOK YOU UP, YOU GONNA BE IN SD THIS WEEKEND AND THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HOSPITALITY


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 29 2006, 09:42 AM~6065541
> *I ALREADY TOLD YOU "BIG MOMMA"  :biggrin: PM ME YOUR ADDY AND ILL HOOK YOU UP, YOU GONNA BE IN SD THIS WEEKEND AND THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HOSPITALITY
> *


Yea, I should be there,,, I think I should be down in Rosarito Saturday, and hitting the show on Sunday!!! Is it gonna be on at the motel 6 again this year??? Hahahahahhaha You better sleep with that ass up against the wall this year!!!!  Just kidding!!! I'll send you my info in PM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

*Thanks from both Nick and myself for the wonderful feedback that has come from all the "riders" out there!! We are already working hard on the next one!! It should be harder that this one! We are dedicated to bringing the most up to date editing techniues and angles to the game. Thanks again to everyone who has and continues to support what we are trying to do. You are the stars!!!

Johnny*


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2006, 01:14 PM~6067080
> *Thanks from both Nick and myself for the wonderful feedback that has come from all the "riders" out there!! We are already working hard on the next one!! It should be harder that this one! We are dedicated to bringing the most up to date editing techniues and angles to the game. Thanks again to everyone who has and continues to support what we are trying to do. You are the stars!!!
> 
> Johnny
> *



HOLA JOHNNY!!!

I didn't know you was in it with Big Nick??? I haven't seen the video yet, but have heard nothing but great thing's about it!!! Even the porn section is good, So I heard....lol  Keep up the bad ass work. And just to let you know,,, SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT THIS IS BY FAR THE BEST VIDEO OUT THERE RIGHT NOW!! SO BOTHE YOU AND BIG NICK,,,,, KEEP DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

YEAH Nick and I are doin it!! hahahahaha
wiat to you see it....you will like the title credits..hahahahahahaha

Thanks for the kind words..they are appreciated!


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 29 2006, 01:59 PM~6067822
> *YEAH Nick and I are doin it!! hahahahaha
> wiat to you see it....you will like the title credits..hahahahahahaha
> 
> ...


'sup! John....


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

HEY ART!!! wasup brotha!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2006, 02:00 PM~6067452
> *HOLA JOHNNY!!!
> 
> I didn't know you was in it with Big Nick???  I haven't seen the video yet, but have heard nothing but great thing's about it!!! Even the porn section is good, So I heard....lol   Keep up the bad ass work. And just to let you know,,, SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT THIS IS BY FAR THE BEST VIDEO OUT THERE RIGHT NOW!! SO BOTHE YOU AND BIG NICK,,,,, KEEP DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 29 2006, 03:39 PM~6068047
> *:biggrin:
> :0
> *


hahahhahahahahahahhaha


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Aug 29 2006, 02:00 PM~6067452
> *HOLA JOHNNY!!!
> 
> I didn't know you was in it with Big Nick???  I haven't seen the video yet, but have heard nothing but great thing's about it!!! Even the porn section is good, So I heard....lol   Keep up the bad ass work. And just to let you know,,, SOMEONE TOLD ME THAT THIS IS BY FAR THE BEST VIDEO OUT THERE RIGHT NOW!! SO BOTHE YOU AND BIG NICK,,,,, KEEP DOING THE DAMN THANG!!!!
> *



:biggrin: Goddamn right...


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

NEW SHIPMENT OF STREETSTARS VLM3 JUST HIT MY DOOR!!! PLEASE CALL ME @ 602-760-6969 TO GET YOUR TODAY!!! THESE SOLD OUT LAST WEEK IN A LITTLE OVER 24 HOURS! 

GET YOURS TODAY!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 so is it better than TRUUCHA'S DVD'S :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## malibu magic (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 30 2006, 04:45 AM~6071206
> *:0  :0  :0 so is it better than TRUUCHA'S DVD'S :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


truuchas all hoppers and streetstars is mostly street action, i prefer streetstars but and thing with bigtyme getting clowned is worth 20 bucks,
they get owned on this one too,
yo todd, what ya gonna do with that 5 g's :biggrin:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

lookin good nick :worship:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

HEY!!! that blue and green car doing them 360 turns together reminds me of the fast and the furious the tokyo drift... :0 :biggrin: 


just kidding, hey that intro looks bad as f_CK!!! good job on the video big homie...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 30 2006, 08:03 AM~6072302
> *HEY!!! that blue and green car doing them 360 turns together reminds me of the fast and the furious the tokyo drift...  :0  :biggrin:
> just kidding, hey that intro looks bad as f_CK!!! good job on the video big homie...
> *


ROUND HERE, WE CALL IT THE "KID AND PLAY, FROM BACK IN THE DAY" :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

that interview with DOC really had my ear, 
hes talking about where lowriding is, to compares it with where its at now
i think more people need to hear that, 
alot of people throwing dirt when we really need to slap hands and chill
nick, big up on capturing that on video 
two thumbs up......:thumbsup: :thumbsup: someone needs to nominate this for a oscar :biggrin:


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

DAMN NICK!! I HOPE YOU SENT MY VIDEO OUT ALREADY!!! :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

SUPER DUPER SILLY HOTTEST MUCH MORER THAN EVEREST DVD.


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

:worship: Picked mine up the other day and I just gotta say WOW!!!.Keep up the good work.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey+Aug 30 2006, 07:29 PM~6076478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the support :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Aug 30 2006, 07:57 PM~6076613
> *SUPER DUPER SILLY HOTTEST MUCH MORER THAN EVEREST DVD.
> *



ya what he said :scrutinize:


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

Man this DVD is just like Lays potato chips once you start you can't put'em down. Better hurry with #4 to keep the maddness under control.  :rofl:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

I need a copy...Paypal info?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Battle Cry+Aug 31 2006, 12:41 PM~6080804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[email protected], THANKS


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

Are you crazy, who doesn't have #1 & 2.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Battle Cry_@Sep 1 2006, 01:25 AM~6084431
> *Are you crazy, who doesn't have #1 & 2.
> *


lol thanks for the support bro :biggrin:


----------



## Battle Cry (May 4, 2006)

There is always the suport when we are a lowrider family!!!! And when your family that means love. N.W. family are strong and stick together. I got your back to the fulless. uffin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Paypal sent :biggrin:


----------



## "tooth" de ville (Jun 30, 2004)

NEED MORE "DBD BIDEOS" NICK... :biggrin: ALL SOLD OUT .... EVEN SOLD 1 TO A GUY FROM MONTREAL QUEBEC


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*DVD'S WILL BE AVAILABLE AT THE SAN DIEGO INDOOR SHOW TOMORROW!!!

STREET STARS WILL BE LIVE AND FILMING ON THE SCENE... SO CLEAN, SHINE AND BRING OUT THE RIDES.. 


SEE YOU IN SAN DIEGO TOMORROW.. 











PS.. SUPPLIES ARE LIMITED SO GET YOURS EARLY!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

bad ass dvd, thanks nick for correcting the mixup, good business right here


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

BIG NICK IN NO WAY I'M I TRYING TO DISS YOU OR JOHNNY , HE'S A COOL CAT.I ACTUALLY LIKE THE DVD.BUT YOUR HOMIE CAME ON THE INTERNET SAYING SHIT ABOUT ROLLN MEASURING UP TO JOHNNY AND SOME OTHER B.S. MAN ABOUT HIS VIDEO.I JUST FEEL LIKE HE'S PUTTING DOWN FOR AZ. AS WELL AS YOU TWO , BUT DON'T COME ON HERE SAYING MEASURING UP TO JOHNNY , OR SAME REPETITIVE BULLSHIT , OR ANYTHING ELSE.GO GIVE CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISM TO HIM PERSONALLY LIKE A MAN , NOT THE INTERNET FOR EVERYONE TO SEE.WE NEED TO KEEP THIS AZ. LOWRIDING THING ALIVE AND LET IT GROW.WE HAVE ROLLN AND NOW STREET STARS ON THE TEAM , BOLTH GOOOD SHIT IN THERE OWN WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 5 2006, 11:35 PM~6113753
> *BIG NICK IN NO WAY I'M I TRYING TO DISS YOU OR JOHNNY , HE'S A COOL CAT.I ACTUALLY LIKE THE DVD.BUT YOUR HOMIE CAME ON THE INTERNET SAYING SHIT ABOUT ROLLN MEASURING UP TO JOHNNY AND SOME OTHER B.S. MAN ABOUT HIS VIDEO.I JUST FEEL LIKE HE'S PUTTING DOWN FOR AZ. AS WELL AS YOU TWO , BUT DON'T COME ON HERE SAYING MEASURING UP TO JOHNNY , OR SAME REPETITIVE BULLSHIT , OR ANYTHING ELSE.GO GIVE CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISM TO HIM PERSONALLY LIKE A MAN , NOT THE INTERNET FOR EVERYONE TO SEE.WE NEED TO KEEP THIS AZ. LOWRIDING THING ALIVE AND LET IT GROW.WE HAVE ROLLN AND NOW STREET STARS ON THE TEAM , BOLTH GOOOD SHIT IN THERE OWN WAY  :thumbsup:
> *



AGAIN WITH THIS SHIT... :twak: READ WHAT I POSTED... I NEVER PUT DOWN ROLLN... 

FUCKIT IF YOU WANNA "TALK" AND HANDLE IT IN PERSON SEE YOU ON CENTRAL FRIDAY... OR SONICS SATURDAY.. OR SUNDAY BACK ON CENTRAL... 

WE CAN HANDLE THIS LIKE MEN... NOT BITCHES ON THE INTERNET.. :angry:


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

YOU NO WHAT IT WASN'T EVEN TOWARDS YOU
TRYING TO SWELL UP ON THE FUCK'N INTERNET , LITTLE BITCH


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 5 2006, 11:41 PM~6113773
> *YOU NO WHAT IT WASN'T EVEN TOWARDS YOU
> TRYING TO SWELL UP ON THE FUCK'N INTERNET , LITTLE BITCH
> *



ALRIGHT... I'M DONE REPLYING TO YOU... YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME... AND ASK THE REST OF AZ SIDE.. I AIN'T NO BITCH YOU PUNK ASS PUTA.. :uh:


MUTHAFUCKAS LIKE YOU COME AND GO... WHAT HAVE YOU DONE FOR THE GAME IN AZ? YOU AIN'T UP ON HERE REPRESENTING THIS LIFESTYLE.. WITH A PRIMERED PIECE OF SHIT BUCKET YOU CALL A CAR? SHIIT... FUCK THAT... I AIN'T ARGUING ON THE INTERNET CUZ IT'S ALL POINTLESS... IF YOU WANNA MAKE THIS SHIT PERSONAL THEN I AIN'T HARD TO FIND... 

THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS.. THE VIDEOS SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES... I'MA BACK UP MY HOMIE NO MATTER WHAT.. FOR ALL I KNOW YOU'RE ALL UP ON JAMALS DICK LIKE A BITCH... WHO KNOWS... LIKE I SAID I NEVER BAD-MOUTHED JAMAL OR THE ROLL'N PRODUCT... IT'S A VIDEO REPPIN AZ... AND I RESPECT THAT... I SUPPORT THAT.. 

WHAT I SAID ABOUT BEING REPETITIVE BULLSHIT IS TRUE... IT'S TRUE FOR ALOT OF DVD'S OUT THERE... AND WHAT STREET STARS IS DOING IS MIXING IT UP.. GIVING PEOPLE WHAT THEY WANT... IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE ME GO BACK A COUPLE OF PAGES AND READ WHAT PEOPLE HAVE TO SAY ABOUT IT... JUST STOP BEING A BITCH AND TALKING SHIT LIKE A LIL KID... IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM, HANDLE IT... 


OH AND ON THE FACT OF ROLL'N MEASURING UP TO JOHNNY? I BACK THAT STATEMENT UP... JOHN HAS THE EXPERIENCE IN LOWRIDING TO BACK UP HIS PLACE IN AZ LIFESTYLE.. HE'S EARNED HIS STRIPES... HE BUILDS AND DRIVES HIS LOWRIDER... 


THAT'S IT... I'M FINISHED REPLYING TO YOU... LIKE I SAID... IF YOU GOT A PROBLEM... HANDLE IT...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 5 2006, 10:35 PM~6113753
> *BIG NICK IN NO WAY I'M I TRYING TO DISS YOU OR JOHNNY , HE'S A COOL CAT.I ACTUALLY LIKE THE DVD.BUT YOUR HOMIE CAME ON THE INTERNET SAYING SHIT ABOUT ROLLN MEASURING UP TO JOHNNY AND SOME OTHER B.S. MAN ABOUT HIS VIDEO.I JUST FEEL LIKE HE'S PUTTING DOWN FOR AZ. AS WELL AS YOU TWO , BUT DON'T COME ON HERE SAYING MEASURING UP TO JOHNNY , OR SAME REPETITIVE BULLSHIT , OR ANYTHING ELSE.GO GIVE CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISM TO HIM PERSONALLY LIKE A MAN , NOT THE INTERNET FOR EVERYONE TO SEE.WE NEED TO KEEP THIS AZ. LOWRIDING THING ALIVE AND LET IT GROW.WE HAVE ROLLN AND NOW STREET STARS ON THE TEAM , BOLTH GOOOD SHIT IN THERE OWN WAY  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS NO OFFENSE TAKIN REALLY, WERE JUST OUT MAKING OUR VIDEOS DOIN OUR THING NOT WORRYING ABOUT ANYONE, THATS HOW WE KEEP IT FUN, LAST THING WE WANT IS A BAD VIBE AT A SHOW OR IN THE STREETS, I THINK YOU AND KS ARE JUST MISSUNDERSTANDING EACHOTHER. HE SUPPORTS HIS HOMIE JUST LIKE YOU DO, WICH IS A BIG PART OF ANY LOWRIDER TYPE MEDIA WITHOUT YOU GUYS THERE IS NO DVDS, MAGAZINES EXT. YOU GUYS ARE THE ONES OUT RIDING, HOPPING, 3WHEELING, SCRAPING, GAS HOPPING YOUR SHIT EVERYTIME YOU SEE US, SO I APRECIATE ALL RIDERS WEATHER THEY BE STREET STARS FANS OR NOT, CAUSE NO RIDERS MEANS NO VIDEOS, BOOTH YOU HOMIES SHOULD JUST BE EASY ITS NOT THAT SERIOUS EVER, IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT, ITS HOPPING CARS HOW SERIOUS CAN THAT BE :biggrin: , YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN ITS ALL GOOD, ITS ALL FUN....


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

MAN COME AND GO , I,VE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT LONGER THAN YOU THINK.AND AS FAR AS THE CAR CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT , BUT IT WAS OUT THERE REPRESENTING FOR THE STREET LIFE TEAM WHEN A LOT OF YOU CATS DIDN'T COME AROUND.AND THE NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT IT WILL BE PAINTED AND HAVE THE GUTS DONE.DON'T THINK I DON'T GET THE ITCH TO PULL IT BACK OUT TO SHUT IT DOWN , JUST LIKE THE 1ST TIME IT DID, MORE TRICKS DONE TO IT FOR MORE TO BITCH ABOUT IT . SO DON'T THINK I'M GOING ANYWHERE JUST CAUSE YOU DON'T SEE ME OUT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Sep 6 2006, 12:43 AM~6113936
> *MAN COME AND GO , I,VE BEEN DOING THIS SHIT LONGER THAN YOU THINK.AND AS FAR AS THE CAR CALL IT WHAT YOU WANT , BUT IT WAS OUT THERE REPRESENTING FOR THE STREET LIFE TEAM WHEN A LOT OF YOU CATS DIDN'T COME AROUND.AND THE NEXT TIME YOU SEE IT IT WILL  BE PAINTED AND HAVE THE GUTS DONE.DON'T THINK I DON'T GET THE ITCH TO PULL IT BACK OUT TO SHUT IT DOWN , JUST LIKE THE 1ST TIME IT DID, MORE TRICKS DONE TO IT FOR MORE TO BITCH ABOUT IT . SO DON'T THINK I'M GOING ANYWHERE JUST CAUSE YOU DON'T SEE ME OUT RIGHT NOW.
> *


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 6 2006, 12:07 AM~6113856
> *THANKS NO OFFENSE TAKIN REALLY, WERE JUST OUT MAKING OUR VIDEOS DOIN OUR THING NOT WORRYING ABOUT ANYONE, THATS HOW WE KEEP IT FUN, LAST THING WE WANT IS A BAD VIBE AT A SHOW OR IN THE STREETS, I THINK YOU AND KS ARE JUST MISSUNDERSTANDING EACHOTHER. HE SUPPORTS HIS HOMIE JUST LIKE YOU DO, WICH IS A BIG PART OF ANY LOWRIDER TYPE MEDIA WITHOUT YOU GUYS THERE IS NO DVDS, MAGAZINES EXT. YOU GUYS ARE THE ONES OUT RIDING, HOPPING, 3WHEELING, SCRAPING, GAS HOPPING YOUR SHIT EVERYTIME YOU SEE US, SO I APRECIATE ALL RIDERS WEATHER THEY BE STREET STARS FANS OR NOT, CAUSE NO RIDERS MEANS NO VIDEOS, BOOTH YOU HOMIES SHOULD JUST BE EASY ITS NOT THAT SERIOUS EVER, IF YOU THINK ABOUT IT, ITS HOPPING CARS HOW SERIOUS CAN THAT BE :biggrin: , YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN ITS ALL GOOD, ITS ALL FUN....
> *



YOU'RE RIGHT NICK... IT'S ALL GOOD... SORRY TO BRING NEGATIVITY TO THE TOPIC... I SHOULDN'T HAVE LET IT GET TO ME HOMIE... ME AND WUTITDO WILL WORK THINGS OUT LIKE ADULTS... I'VE BEEN IN THE GAME LONG ENOUGH TO KNOW THAT THERE'LL BE MISUNDERSTANDINGS AND MISCOMMUNICATIONS... JUST GOTTA BE ABOVE IT ALL AND KEEP RIDING..  

ON ANOTHER NOTE...WHEN YOU COMING OUT TO AZ? OR YOU GOING TO VEGAS? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

*TTT!* :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 6 2006, 05:30 AM~6114464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2006, 09:21 AM~6122976
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *



THX HOMIE... I'LL HAVE A BEER (OR 2) FOR YOU TONIGHT! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 08:35 AM~6123069
> *THX HOMIE... I'LL HAVE A BEER (OR 2) FOR YOU TONIGHT!  :biggrin:
> *


MAKE JOHNNY BUY :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2006, 09:35 AM~6123078
> *MAKE JOHNNY BUY :biggrin:
> *



:0 I KNOW HUH?

BUT HE'LL BUY ICED TEA CUZ HE DON'T DRINK! :tongue:

I'MA MAKE HIM TAKE A SHOT WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 7 2006, 08:46 AM~6123160
> *:0 I KNOW HUH?
> 
> BUT HE'LL BUY ICED TEA CUZ HE DON'T DRINK! :tongue:
> ...


HAVE HIM ORDER AN ELECTRIC ICED TEA :0


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2006, 09:47 AM~6123166
> *HAVE HIM ORDER AN ELECTRIC ICED TEA :0
> *


  
thank


----------



## smoothhoneypot (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25+Aug 30 2006, 04:45 AM~6071206-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



VIDEO IS BAD ASS!!!!!!! :biggrin: I'VE WATCHED IT EVERYDAY THIS WEEK!!! 

NOTHING BUT LIGHTS, CAMERA, ACTIOOOOOOOON ON THIS SHIET!!!!!

BIG PROP'S TO YOU BIG NICK, AND EVERYONE INVOLVED !!!!!

KEEP DOI"N THE DAMN THANG, AND CAN'T WAIT TILL THE NEXT VISEO IS OUT!!!


----------



## djtwigsta (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2006, 03:26 PM~5965987
> *NEW TOPIC FOR THE NEW VIDEO :biggrin: , NO DRAMA PLEASE, WELL MAYBE JUST A LIL BIT, IT IS LAY IT LOW. :biggrin:
> 
> 20$ MONEY ORDERS CAN BE SENT TO
> ...



Still taking money orders? It include shipping?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Sep 7 2006, 10:00 AM~6123568
> *Still taking money orders? It include shipping?
> *



yes money order to that adress is fine, thats shipping included, thanks


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smoothhoneypot_@Sep 7 2006, 09:25 AM~6123339
> *VIDEO IS BAD ASS!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  I'VE WATCHED IT EVERYDAY THIS WEEK!!!
> 
> NOTHING BUT LIGHTS, CAMERA, ACTIOOOOOOOON ON THIS SHIET!!!!!
> ...


THATS WHATS UP RIGHT THERE, I LOVE THE FACT THAT PEOPLE REALLY ENJOY THESE, AND WATCH THEM MORE THAN ONCE, THERE WAS ALOT OF HEART PUT INTO THIS AND THE NEXT ONE IS ALREADY BEING WORKED ON AND WILL BE BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2006, 12:00 PM~6123975
> *THATS WHATS UP RIGHT THERE, I LOVE THE FACT THAT PEOPLE REALLY ENJOY THESE, AND WATCH THEM MORE THAN ONCE, THERE WAS ALOT OF HEART PUT INTO THIS AND THE NEXT ONE IS ALREADY BEING WORKED ON AND WILL BE BETTER :biggrin:
> 
> *



AZ IS DOING THEIR PART TO MAKE THE NEXT ONE EVEN BETTER...

AND YOU BEST BELIEVE PEOPLE ENJOY THESE HOMIE.. SHIT, I SHOWED IT TO MY NANA AND SHE GAVE IT TWO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: !!! THAT SHOWS YOU RIGHT THERE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

T
T
T
for a badass video!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Sep 7 2006, 12:00 PM~6123975
> *THATS WHATS UP RIGHT THERE, I LOVE THE FACT THAT PEOPLE REALLY ENJOY THESE, AND WATCH THEM MORE THAN ONCE, THERE WAS ALOT OF HEART PUT INTO THIS AND THE NEXT ONE IS ALREADY BEING WORKED ON AND WILL BE BETTER :biggrin:
> *



Thats why Nick is my Idol!!!!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the price can someone invoice me at [email protected] on paypal


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks again to everyone who is supporting our efforts! It def. keeps us motivated!!!


----------



## tufly (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey nick your pm box is full!!!!! check it!!

my 2nd cd has not arrived at these time lmk with news please


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Seen this vid for the first time last night. Johnny stopped by my house and delivered it. Let me tell you it was more than I expected. The interview with Doc and then the one with Todd was somthing different, nobody in the business has something like that. Just wanna thank you guys for puttin in the work so that we have something to watch. 

I had a small cameo holdin up the light when johnny was talkin to Jeremy. :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 9 2006, 02:58 PM~6335319
> *Seen this vid for the first time last night. Johnny stopped by my house and delivered it. Let me tell you it was more than I expected. The interview with Doc and then the one with Todd was somthing different, nobody in the business has something like that. Just wanna thank you guys for puttin in the work so that we have something to watch.
> 
> I had a small cameo holdin up the light when johnny was talkin to Jeremy.  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU FOR THE RESPECT AND LOVE HECTOR....I HAVE ALWAYS HAD LOVE FOR YOU LITTLE BROTHER.


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 13 2006, 02:51 PM~6363363
> *THANK YOU FOR THE RESPECT AND LOVE HECTOR....I HAVE ALWAYS HAD LOVE FOR YOU LITTLE BROTHER.
> *



Thanks I appreciate it. I can still put your pumps together, lol.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Oct 13 2006, 01:53 PM~6363377
> *Thanks I appreciate it. I can still put your pumps together, lol.
> *


YEAH AND DONT FORGET YOU TAUGHT ME HOW TO HOP IN MY GARAGE REMEMBER!!! (WHITE CUTLASS!!!)


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 13 2006, 02:56 PM~6363392
> *YEAH AND DONT FORGET YOU TAUGHT ME HOW TO HOP IN MY GARAGE REMEMBER!!! (WHITE CUTLASS!!!)
> *



hehehehe... look at the back bumper, lol. not many people hop like that, lol.


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

how long before i receive my vids


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Video preview looks good Nick.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Oct 24 2006, 10:27 PM~6438926
> *Video preview looks good Nick.
> *


THANKS


----------



## wickedairbrush509 (Mar 11, 2006)

2 THUMBS UP FOR HAVIN "THE DOC", FROM PLANET GET LOW IN THESE VIDEO, CAUSE HES A BAD AZZ LOWRIDA PAINTER, HE HAS A STYLE THAT STANDS OUT FROM THE R3ST.


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wickedairbrush509_@Dec 10 2006, 07:19 AM~6733944
> *2 THUMBS UP FOR HAVIN "THE DOC", FROM PLANET GET LOW IN THESE VIDEO, CAUSE HES A BAD AZZ LOWRIDA PAINTER, HE HAS A STYLE THAT STANDS OUT FROM THE R3ST.
> *


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

what's up nick!? que onda johny!? you got a release date yet? i'm just asking cause i want to try and get something for you by then... i got a really good idea for what you were talking about with the pictures johny, so i'm working on that... it's kinda in-depth, but i think it will turn out good... i tried looking you up on myspace like you said, but i couldn't find you... pm me a link fool... keep up the good work guys... later...


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

*LOWCOS CAR CLUB & STREETSTARS DVD CAR SHOW
JUNE 10TH, MOSES LAKE, WA
$1000 HOP PAYOUTS*


----------



## Art Buck (Nov 15, 2004)

soooooo whens the next DVD coming out?????


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck_@Jan 9 2007, 10:25 PM~6948830
> *soooooo whens the next DVD coming out?????
> *



X2... :dunno:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Should be out in March, :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by INSIDIOUS_@Jan 9 2007, 11:26 PM~6949268
> *Should be out in March, :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Art Buck+Jan 9 2007, 09:25 PM~6948830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



march :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Where's Johnny been at?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 10 2007, 04:43 PM~6955002
> *Where's Johnny been at?
> *


M.I.A. huh


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 11 2007, 09:40 AM~6960384
> *M.I.A. huh
> *


HEY FAT ASS


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 11 2007, 10:40 AM~6960384
> *M.I.A. huh
> *


MIA???????!!!!!!!!!!

Im here workin hard tryin to complete video shoots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Waht up Johnny!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ARIZA70_@Jan 12 2007, 05:43 PM~6972823
> *Waht up Johnny!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup brudah!!!!!


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

still like watching this from time 2 time uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NICK YOU STILL GOT SOME VOL. 3 OUT?

IF SO PM ME AS I HAVE LIKE 4-5 PEOPLE WANTIN EM.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt...nick still need em..


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera+Jan 12 2007, 04:27 PM~6972668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this week


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

THIS VIDEO SUCKS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

get at me homie,still got people wantin those dvds...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 6 2007, 04:21 PM~8055508
> *get at me homie,still got people wantin those dvds...
> *


ill be at a little show in Moses Lake this weekend


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 04:46 PM~8055312
> *THIS VIDEO SUCKS
> *



:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 05:44 PM~8055617
> *ill be at a little show in Moses Lake this weekend
> *


unfortunately i wont be,i have to work....


pm sent...


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 6 2007, 06:07 PM~8056078
> *:0
> *


but not for long, maybe :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 6 2007, 07:39 PM~8056323
> *but not for long, maybe :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

I wanna thank Anthony from Spirit for allowing me to come out and do a feature shoot on his incredible 62! Seeing this car makes me rethink how I build cars. That car is jaw dropping!!! Look for it on the new Streetstars which we release in two weeks!!!!! 

Once again HUGE THANKS to Anthony and homies, Spirit, and Vicious Customs for their support!!!

Here are a couple of sneek peeks pics!


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Nick check these /\/\/\/\ out!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 12 2007, 10:08 PM~8539644
> *I wanna thank Anthony from Spirit for allowing me to come out and do a feature shoot on his incredible 62! Seeing this car makes me rethink how I build cars. That car is jaw dropping!!! Look for it on the new Streetstars which we release in two weeks!!!!!
> 
> Once again HUGE THANKS to Anthony and homies, Spirit, and Vicious Customs for their support!!!
> ...


yes Thank You, and you the shit Johnny :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 13 2007, 09:15 AM~8541410
> *yes Thank You, and you the shit Johnny :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> I wanna thank Anthony from Spirit for allowing me to come out and do a feature shoot on his incredible 62! Seeing this car makes me rethink how I build cars. That car is jaw dropping!!! *Look for it on the new Streetstars which we release in two weeks!!!!! *
> Once again HUGE THANKS to Anthony and homies, Spirit, and Vicious Customs for their support!!!
> 
> it's about time!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)

*NEED A BOOTH???*


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey riders!!!
A special thanks to Roundy's Customs for the "How-To" on custom wheels. James and Adam are class acts. I give Roundy a super thumbs up for allowing me in to film him working. Roundy (james) definitely needs to take a bath though...cuz

HE IS DIRTY BUT DAM HE IS SOOO SHINY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks again! We appreciate your support....

Here are a couple sneek peeks of what will be released in two weeks!!!


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

I can't wait for the new video


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: so dirty but so clean :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2007, 09:21 AM~8550045
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  so dirty but so clean :biggrin:
> *


Post some bishes nick


----------



## ISPRAYPPG (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 14 2007, 03:56 AM~8549283
> *Hey riders!!!
> A special thanks to Roundy's Customs for the "How-To" on custom wheels. James and Adam are class acts. I give Roundy a super thumbs up for allowing me in to film him working. Roundy (james) definitely needs to take a bath though...cuz
> 
> ...



Thanks to you and Big Nick for the opportunity. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 14 2007, 06:29 AM~8549578
> *I can't wait for the new video
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

Gordo let me know as soon as you get these in. Also is this one gonna have a secret menu as well? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 14 2007, 07:37 AM~8550149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, i sell pornos too :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 14 2007, 07:39 AM~8550170
> *Thanks to you and Big Nick for the opportunity.  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK YOU, and Johnny also, your keeping STREET STARS alive brotha, this all you!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 14 2007, 03:56 AM~8549283
> *Hey riders!!!
> A special thanks to Roundy's Customs for the "How-To" on custom wheels. James and Adam are class acts. I give Roundy a super thumbs up for allowing me in to film him working. Roundy (james) definitely needs to take a bath though...cuz
> 
> ...


Hey those are some nice wheels!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Fred I see you looking.............dam bro!! Your shoes are some bad mothafukas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 14 2007, 02:52 PM~8553134
> *Fred I see you looking.............dam bro!! Your shoes are some bad mothafukas!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks for the pics Johnny. I can't wait to get them on the car :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ISPRAYPPG_@Aug 14 2007, 08:39 AM~8550170
> *Thanks to you and Big Nick for the opportunity.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you most of all BROTHA!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Aug 14 2007, 01:57 PM~8553173
> *Thanks for the pics Johnny. I can't wait to get them on the car :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 14 2007, 01:23 PM~8552208
> *THANK YOU, and Johnny also, your keeping STREET STARS alive brotha, this all you!!!
> *


just got my copy in the mail nick today uso thank million uce start catching up with the northwest uce thank you again much love respect and thank for taking care of my uso johnny onelove and godbless you and the familys.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Aug 14 2007, 02:27 PM~8553456
> *just got my copy in the mail nick today uso thank million uce start catching up with the northwest uce thank you again much love respect and thank for taking care of my uso johnny onelove and godbless you and the familys.
> *


your welcome UCE, I was hopping to see you in portland, maybe in Vegas, God bless you and your family also, ONELOVE.


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

In the words of the Famous "TOOTH"....

*This is gonna be the best STREETSTARS dvd ever!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hahahaha


----------



## jcrodriguez1975 (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 14 2007, 04:19 PM~8554298
> *In the words of the Famous "TOOTH"....
> 
> This is gonna be the best STREETSTARS dvd ever!!!
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

Soon people!!! Very soon! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Aug 16 2007, 12:10 AM~8566434
> *Soon people!!! Very soon! :biggrin:
> *


elbows up, side to side, like a cholo :biggrin:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yo you got any vol 1 left?


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 22 2007, 11:20 PM~8621679
> *Ben Shoot me a price on 13x7's all chrome in pieces
> *


IN PIECES?????


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 10:22 PM~8621687
> *IN PIECES?????
> *


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 22 2007, 11:32 PM~8621738
> *yea, not put together, so i can have the hubs and dish patterned, then take them back to you to put together
> *


WELL, CALL ME SO I CAN TALK TO YOU


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 11:39 PM~8621958
> *WELL, CALL ME SO I CAN TALK TO YOU
> *


will do tomorrow


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 12:40 AM~8621962
> *will do tomorrow
> *


COOL, I'LL BE WAITING


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 22 2007, 10:20 PM~8621680
> *yo you got any vol 1 left?
> *


haven't in years, you might try C.A.S. in Everette or Lowcos in Spokane, but I doubt it, sorry


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

HEY NICK, WHEN IS THE NEXT VIDEO OUT


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 11:44 PM~8621977
> *HEY NICK, WHEN IS THE NEXT VIDEO OUT
> *


bout 3 weeks maybe 4


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 12:49 AM~8621994
> *bout 3 weeks maybe 4
> *


DOES THAT ONE HAVE THE CRUISE FROM SONICS IN PHOENIX


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Aug 22 2007, 11:58 PM~8622022
> *DOES THAT ONE HAVE THE CRUISE FROM SONICS IN PHOENIX
> *


yes :yes:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn nick didnt know you were going state wide


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 01:00 AM~8622150
> *damn nick didnt know you were going state wide
> *


what?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

I've never seen a Street Stars DVD.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 23 2007, 01:20 AM~8622171
> *I've never seen a Street Stars DVD.
> *


and then


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 02:21 AM~8622172
> *and then
> *


and then... I'm still sitting here not watching one.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

its good shit i meant i didnt know u record in othere states


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 23 2007, 01:26 AM~8622178
> *and then...  I'm still sitting here not watching one.
> *


so what you trying to say?, you came on here just to tell me you haven't seen one?, and now Im getting the impression you have a attitude towards me, let me know


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 01:29 AM~8622182
> *its good shit i meant i didnt know u record in othere states
> *


my last video has footage from Wash, Or, Cal, and Az


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hahahahahaha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 01:38 AM~8622196
> *hahahahahaha
> *


I don't know is dude having a problem? i don't know why he would, lol


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Naw no problem man... Just saying I never seen one.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

hahaha prob cause he drives a lincoln hahaha j/p long


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 23 2007, 01:44 AM~8622207
> *Naw no problem man...  Just saying I never seen one.
> *


oh sorry lol, na they suck you don't want one anyway


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 02:45 AM~8622209
> *hahaha prob cause he drives a lincoln hahaha j/p long
> *


Tell me about it... I'm tryin to sell the damn thing.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 23 2007, 01:45 AM~8622212
> *Tell me about it...  I'm tryin to sell the damn thing.
> *


lets see it


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Is there any trailers on the net?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 23 2007, 01:46 AM~8622215
> *Is there any trailers on the net?
> *


click my signature


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah i think i got one on myspace page


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 02:47 AM~8622216
> *click my signature
> *


Oh all right... I've watched those before. Looks pretty good. I'll have to check out the DVDs some time.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ill show you some dvd's hahaha


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 02:50 AM~8622221
> *ill show you some dvd's hahaha
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

you two need to get out my topic your gaying it up


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah long u heard the man


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Damn that's hating.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

lol, _hurry up an buy_


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

lol


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

u gonna be saling them at the yak cruise?


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 02:54 AM~8622230
> *lol, hurry up an buy
> *


Are you gonna be sellin them at the show? How much?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

he only takes foodstamps


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 01:54 AM~8622232
> *u gonna be saling them at the yak cruise?
> *


Im thinking about it, maybe ill take some to the show


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 02:55 AM~8622234
> *he only takes foodstamps
> *


Damn... I don't got food stamps... I got some old Toyota parts though.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 23 2007, 01:55 AM~8622233
> *Are you gonna be sellin them at the show?  How much?
> *


200 pesos


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

alright cool cause i dont think im gonna make the show


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Aug 23 2007, 01:56 AM~8622236
> *Damn...  I don't got food stamps...  I got some old Toyota parts though.
> *


Fords and Toyotas and Wagons, so that how you do it in tri-cities huh :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 02:58 AM~8622240
> *Fords and Toyotas and Wagons, so that how you do it in tri-cities huh :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


You know it! I had a 69 Olds on Supremes back in the day too. hahaha


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

see thats y i dont cruise no more them damn fords haha


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 03:00 AM~8622245
> *see thats y i dont cruise no more them damn fords haha
> *


If I had my Toyota I'd still be cruisin... damn Fords.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

damn these mini truckers to hell hahaha


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Im going to bed, Ice must be cheap in Tri-Cities these days huh, peace


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Aug 23 2007, 03:03 AM~8622248
> *damn these mini truckers to hell hahaha
> *


Mini truckin ain't no joke.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

dont be jealous nick


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Aug 23 2007, 03:52 AM~8622225
> *you two need to get out my topic your gaying it up
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels+Aug 22 2007, 11:17 PM~8621660-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I DONT KNOW WHICH ONE YOUR LOOKING AT BUT THE STREET STARS I SEEN WAS TIGHT AS FUCK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Aug 23 2007, 05:02 AM~8622534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya im just messing with them they cool :biggrin:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Are we getting our streetstars thiz weekend bro :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

TTT for "gaying" up a topic... hahaha


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels (Feb 5, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Aug 23 2007, 01:58 PM~8626064
> *Are we getting our streetstars thiz weekend bro  :biggrin:
> *


x2 yeah what up :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

When the new video is goin to be out


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

We're wrapping it up, I don't want to make any promises but we hope to release it next month. I know you guys have been patiently waiting and we've already missed a few release dates, but trust us it will be worth the wait. Its the editing that takes time, and you all know we don't give you weak editing. We appreciate the anticipation and everyones support and patience, it is motivating. So with that said it will be out shortly and we hope you all enjoy it. Thanks for keeping this at the top and reminding us you want the dvd out now, its the motivation we need. Ill put up some more pics in the next few days thanks, Brothers. :biggrin:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

TTT we be waiting


----------

